# Allgemeine Frage zu meiner BeQuiet SilentLoop 240 AIO



## mumble_GLL (9. Januar 2018)

Nur mal ´ne kurze Frage:

Sollte ich bzw. muss man die Pumpe der SilentLoop im Bios/UEFI auf volle Leistung stellen.
Ich meine, mal gelesen zu haben, dass man die AIO Pumpen immer auf höchste Drehzahl stellen sollte. Stimmt das?

Danke im voraus

MFG
Mumble


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. Januar 2018)

Sofern du Garantie möchtest, möchte be quiet! die Pumpen auf 12V laufen haben soweit ich das verstanden habe


----------



## matti30 (9. Januar 2018)

die Pumpe muss mit 12V laufen. So ist das von BeQuiet! vorgesehen.

gibt aber auch andere AiOs, wo die Pumpen regelbar sind.


----------



## sheldor_online88 (18. Januar 2018)

Am besten hängst du die Pumpe direkt an den 12v molex


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Januar 2018)

matti30 schrieb:


> die Pumpe muss mit 12V laufen. So ist das von BeQuiet! vorgesehen.
> 
> gibt aber auch andere AiOs, wo die Pumpen regelbar sind.


Nicht unbedingt die Eisbaer von Alphacool hat offiziell einen Regelbereich von 7-12 Volt. Ich betreibe sie seit Einbau auf 7 Volt, denn auf 12 Volt ist das Teil jenseits von Silent.


----------



## Threshold (18. Januar 2018)

Der Silent Loop ist bei 12 Volt leise. Da musst du sowieso nichts regeln.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (18. Januar 2018)

Nur geht sie gefühlt öfter kaputt als die vom Eisbaer ... vielleicht liegt es ja auch an der be quiet!-Modifikation "Reverse-Flow-Technology".


----------

